# Habitat of Humanity ReStoreOC....1st Gloat!!



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

Black Friday spin the wheel and get 20-50% off total purchase. I got 40% off
Veritas Router Table Plate $6 16" x 24" x 3/16" thk with 4 nice rubber feet. Lee Valley $199. & no rubber feet.




























2 Disston Saws $4.80 ea and Swedish mfg Miter Saw $3.60 (New not Vintage)
4 Sets of 20" roller drawer guides $2.40 ea.
2 sheets 1/4" plywood S2S $3 ea
3 10ft 2×4's, 3 8ft 2×4's $13 total


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

You robbed them and didn't even use a gun. LOL Great buys and it goes to a good cause. Good for you!!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahhhh- I fondly remember the days when my local restore had bargain pricing.


----------



## Schoffleine (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish my ReStore had tools. I did get a hand plane at it once, but for the most part they don't have tools and the ones they do are horribly over priced. A crappy hobby scroll saw for $40? No thanks.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Restore is a charity, and so if you knew that you were picking their pocket and didn't at least throw them more money, well, as the kids say I'd defriend you.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah well our restore in South Bend IN charges as much as new most of the time


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

score… i once passed up a grex finish nailer for $50 at restore …stupid


----------

